# Lobo Apple Cider - Adelaide Hills



## Frank (7/6/09)

I tried Lobo Cider today. It has a high 5.7% ABV, with a fresh apple taste. It tastes a bit more like alcoholic apple juice than a traditional cider. It is the type of drink that could get you real unstuck on a hot day, as it is quite thirst quenching and refreshing, but with an alcohol boot. I only had one whilst tasting beers at The Kings Head today. Well worth a taste if you come across it.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/6/09)

Boston said:


> I tried Lobo Cider today.


Now that's a coincidence - I organised to have the head winemaker/cidermaker from Lobo give a talk at the AWBCA meeting last Tuesday, with samples. We also had cider from 'Aussie Cider', and it was an interesting comparison; Lobo is cloudy, and fairly low carbonated. Aussie Cider however is clear (likely filtered), higher carbonation, and lacking a lot of body. A point of interest is that Lobo usually use mainly Pink Lady apples, which I'm a big fan of.

We got a lot of tips from the guy, and a bunch of us will be crushing apples this weekend to put the tips to good use. :beer:


----------



## Kai (8/6/09)

So is it drinkin' coider or fightin' coider?


----------



## Frank (8/6/09)

I tink it's Drinkin' Coider, then Sleepin' Coider... No Fightin' on dis one.


----------

